# Wii #XXXX - New Super Mario Bros (Europe)



## T-hug (Nov 7, 2009)

^^wiirelease-3167^^


----------



## fryguy (Nov 7, 2009)

w00t!

I have a chipped Wii (Wiikey 2). If i install the included update with this game (as i suppose it's required), will i be able to softmod later?


----------



## lvholanda (Nov 7, 2009)

I just downloaded the game, but.. after some minutes playing, he crashes!
In the site where I get some backups, they said that the game isnt working properly even on modchips and softmodded Wii's.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Nov 7, 2009)

Thats the NTSC cover, you know.


----------



## OmerMe (Nov 7, 2009)

lvholanda said:
			
		

> I just downloaded the game, but.. after some minutes playing, he crashes!
> In the site where I get some backups, they said that the game isnt working properly even on modchips and softmodded Wii's.
> I saw someone saying:
> QUOTEinstall the latest IOS53 4506 and then it doesn't freeze


I can't try it right now, and I don't know what that IOS is, anyone knows?


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Nov 7, 2009)

lvholanda said:
			
		

> I just downloaded the game, but.. after some minutes playing, he crashes!
> In the site where I get some backups, they said that the game isnt working properly even on modchips and softmodded Wii's.



Scrubbed versions won't work. This one works completely on modchips.


----------



## xbones090 (Nov 7, 2009)

isn't this a wrong version looking at the box


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 7, 2009)

yay cant wiat for the fix


----------



## Ryufushichou (Nov 7, 2009)

-Dies of shock from total epicness- Hallelujah!!!!! Won't be downloading this quiet yet, you never know what authorities might be watching these games.

- VV


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 7, 2009)

this one is for real, no more crashes, thanks!

grabbing it now.


----------



## Disco (Nov 7, 2009)

which one is real and which is not, I don't get it? I just downladed scrubbed PAL version...


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

just lol. I was thinking there would be more posts than this


----------



## Zerrix (Nov 7, 2009)

HOLY FUCK its out!!! °.°
Only English or more languages?


----------



## lightyear (Nov 7, 2009)

For those of you who just woke up & are thinking of downloading this, be warned:  There are quite a few scrubbed releases floating around that are crashing when the game loads and there is no fix.  So far it only works 100% on chipped consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IOS53 does not work for every softmod user, but there are reports of some users getting it to work with this IOS on softmoded systems.

*Posts merged*

For those of you who just woke up & are thinking of downloading this, be warned:  There are quite a few scrubbed releases floating around that are crashing when the game loads and there is no fix.  So far it only works 100% on chipped consoles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




IOS53 does not work for every softmod user, but there are reports of some users getting it to work with this IOS on softmoded systems.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 7, 2009)

Zerrix said:
			
		

> HOLY FUCK its out!!! °.°
> Only English or more languages?


As far as I know it is suppose to be multi5. But obviously I wasn`t able to test it yet


----------



## iNFiNiTY (Nov 7, 2009)

This pre isn't real so delete this thread


----------



## monkeymachine (Nov 7, 2009)

Hmm.. does a scrubbed version sitting at 375.86 MB look right??


----------



## Taik (Nov 7, 2009)

I think it's just a bad dump or a fake..

There's probably more than 1 version floating around and I think one is working (that's why we get positive reports as well as negative)

EDIT : Is there a non-scrubbed version ?


----------



## lightyear (Nov 7, 2009)

Correct!!!  The PAL scrub doesn't work.


----------



## scopelenz (Nov 7, 2009)

i am hyperventilating!


----------



## DJPlace (Nov 7, 2009)

it's fake i got in a huge fight about this at a site i go to.


----------



## monkeymachine (Nov 7, 2009)

lightyear said:
			
		

> Correct!!!  The PAL scrub doesn't work.



What, there's a non-PAL scrub release around? I gotta look harder


----------



## kongsnutz (Nov 7, 2009)

FFS DJ its not fake, its just a new protection even the new scene one does tha same thing.

BUT YOU KNOW WHAT?  F%$K it im done


----------



## Taik (Nov 7, 2009)

So...does it work on any loader ?
I think we should make a list where it works and where it doesn't, I'll post my results on my HDD


----------



## hvsep (Nov 7, 2009)

Great. The reliable site I go to only has the PAL Scrubbed.

Time to find a new site.


----------



## Taik (Nov 7, 2009)

I found the scrubbed too -__-
I can't find the unscrubbed lol


----------



## Kinnikuman (Nov 7, 2009)

I think i'm looking at the scrubbed too...We're all probably going to the same place...
Grrr


----------



## Satangel (Nov 7, 2009)

I've got the scrubbed one now, but I haven't even tried it yet.
It won't work anyway, no sweat, I can wait a few days.


----------



## Disco (Nov 7, 2009)

post fom guy who ripped the game:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ok so, here's the new deal
> 
> After all this crap, i finally start uploading the full one and burnt it also.
> 
> ...


----------



## da_rula (Nov 7, 2009)

Yep, same thing happened here. I was just watching the intro, and suddenly BAM i got an "An Error happened"-Error. White text on black
background. I restartet the game, went into level 1-1, paused the game and went into the kitchen. After 5 minutes, i came back, and
there was the black screen (with white text) again. So, it's not realy playable at the moment. To bad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2009)

don't download this yet and keep checking this thread http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=189537 ATM nothing works.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Nov 7, 2009)

This oughta send the site into a tizzy. Honestly, though, I can't imagine why anyone would not want to buy this game. Even with a modded Wii, I sure wouldn't want to sully the experience by having to deal with the game possibly bugging out or crashing.


----------



## CheatingSoi (Nov 7, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> This oughta send the site into a tizzy. Honestly, though, I can't imagine why anyone would not want to buy this game. Even with a modded Wii, I sure wouldn't want to sully the experience by having to deal with the game possibly bugging out or crashing.



The thing is, I actually don't like physical copies. I like digital better. So buying a game would just give me something I don't want. Thats why I am fine buying games for the PSP Go even though I have a hacked PSP 2000.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 7, 2009)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> This oughta send the site into a tizzy.


there's currently over 500 peeps in that thread i posted above and you haven't noticed how painfully slow the site is now!


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 7, 2009)

im waiting for gbatemp to explode soon... Well i can wait a few days for a fix.


----------



## Technik (Nov 7, 2009)

Gbatemp has exploded. I saw the thread and wants to see if it was true that it got dumped but it took forever to load just this thread


----------



## Yuan (Nov 7, 2009)

No. Gbatemp will explode if Zelda Spirit Tracks doesn't run at R4.

And it will surely happen.


----------



## Killakae (Nov 7, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> No. Gbatemp will explode if Zelda Spirit Tracks doesn't run at R4.
> 
> And it will surely happen.


OMG, i just realized I wont be able to play it


----------



## ZenZero (Nov 7, 2009)

pre-ordered this

cant wait til the 20th


----------



## The Mole (Nov 7, 2009)

I have a PAL Wii with wiikey v3 running fw 3.2 

If i use brickblocker will i be able to get this to run? Or do i have to risk installing the update? Can anybody confirm if its got a bundled firmware update?


----------



## YayMii (Nov 8, 2009)

The Mole said:
			
		

> I have a PAL Wii with wiikey v3 running fw 3.2
> 
> If i use brickblocker will i be able to get this to run? Or do i have to risk installing the update? Can anybody confirm if its got a bundled firmware update?


I don't think you would be able to run it, brickblocked or not.

There's anti-piracy that nobody has figured out yet.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 8, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> No. Gbatemp will explode if Zelda Spirit Tracks doesn't run at R4.
> 
> And it will surely happen.



No it has to be a major multi release of epic games. I mean that KH's game came out and it didn't really slow down the servers. Same thing with MarioNLuigi:BIS, the website was still stable despite all this hype going on. So let's say Phantasy Star 0, Zelda Spirit Tracks, then something else... then the site will crash by 80%


----------



## devmas (Nov 8, 2009)

Will one of you fine pirates people, scrubbed or not, please rip and upload the music?

You can rip it with Winamp and vgmstream, most likely. If you can't, then oh well.

EDIT: I hope asking that isn't against the rules... I looked and didn't see anything!


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 8, 2009)

Archive size:	 8 x 50MB = 400MB (scrubed non-working is 377MB)
wich means this is the same sheit as the others 2 non-working...!!


----------



## ether2802 (Nov 8, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or maybe someone posting a new Waninkoko cIOS_16b the cure for every game to work and not having a readme file....!!!


----------



## bobajob (Nov 8, 2009)

Well I have burnt it, played it for a little while about three times and its just regularly coming up with error like there is a read error off the disc but clearly its not a good dump.

My wii is chipped with wiikey and not had any trouble playing anything else.

All its managed to do though is properly wet my appetite for a 100% working version. Definate game of the year for me.


----------



## Satangel (Nov 8, 2009)

bobajob said:
			
		

> Well I have burnt it, played it for a little while about three times and its just regularly coming up with error like there is a read error off the disc but clearly its not a good dump.
> 
> My wii is chipped with wiikey and not had any trouble playing anything else.
> 
> All its managed to do though is properly wet my appetite for a 100% working version. Definate game of the year for me.



For god's sake, it's not a bad dump!
It's a perfectly fine dump, there's just a new antipiracy protection that makes it impossible to play for longer then a few minutes with any method!
And please, don't use this topic, use the other topic.
It's just plain stupid to discuss the same thing in 2 separate topics, let this one rest.


----------



## YayMii (Nov 8, 2009)

1. This leak isn't from Europe. It's Australian.
2. It sucks how there's no fix for this yet.
3. Does anybody know if the softmod problem (game can't start) is caused by the AP?


----------



## tatumanu (Nov 8, 2009)

The only way im managing to play this is by finishing a level then do a quick save, go back to the system menu and play again... which is tedious, and ruins half the fun. Not to mention that if you get the error before you manage to quick save again youll start alllll over again.

Ill try the dolphin emulator later if im bored, but i doubt it will run on a macbook with intel intergrated graphics.


----------



## Killakae (Nov 8, 2009)

ok... so the retail disc will work? and if so what kind of update does it contain?


----------



## gbasource (Nov 8, 2009)

The update on the retail disc is 4.1. But using neogamma or cioscorp will bypass the need to update. Im going to buy this game since it looks like nintendo have won the battle with this one. But for every game they successfully protect, theres tons more that arent protected so the battle will still rage on.


----------



## Man18 (Nov 9, 2009)

gbasource said:
			
		

> The update on the retail disc is 4.1. But using neogamma or cioscorp will bypass the need to update. Im going to buy this game since it looks like nintendo have won the battle with this one. But for every game they successfully protect, theres tons more that arent protected so the battle will still rage on.


lol


good chance people will fix it just take some time.


----------



## elfsander (Nov 9, 2009)

Nintendo has won a battle, not the war


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2009)

gbasource said:
			
		

> The update on the retail disc is 4.1. But using neogamma or cioscorp will bypass the need to update. Im going to buy this game since it looks like nintendo have won the battle with this one. But for every game they successfully protect, theres tons more that arent protected so the battle will still rage on.


might as well let it update 4.1 is not a threat.


----------



## jackdanielchan (Nov 9, 2009)

YayMii said:
			
		

> 1. This leak isn't from Europe. It's Australian.
> 2. It sucks how there's no fix for this yet.
> 3. Does anybody know if the softmod problem (game can't start) is caused by the AP?



1. Well now we atleast have some pride in our technology.
2. Yes it does, but about 92% of the time Nintendo produces quality games that are worth the purchase. (However, I do believe this should be cheaper, it could easily be porter to DS.)
3. The softmod problem hasn't been found yet, many speculations may be the problem, but nothings 100% yet.


----------



## HyperGamer (Nov 9, 2009)

elfsander said:
			
		

> Nintendo has won a battle, not the war



I'd say a temporary win. I give it about a week until a workaround is figured out


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 9, 2009)

i don't expect this to be cracked anytime soon if you want to play this just gonna have to bite the bullet and buy it. and if you end up not liking it sell it back on ebay for 95% of the price you paid for it!


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2009)

HyperGamer said:
			
		

> elfsander said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, although that's a damn long time to miss this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But I'll bit through, not giving in to Nintendo!


----------



## playallday (Nov 9, 2009)

Getting it now.  Going to try it in dolphin since I don't have a Wii.  I'll let you guys know if it works or not.


----------



## sicbud (Nov 9, 2009)

Has anyone tried the new patch that was released. It's supposed to get it working just fine.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Getting NSMBW working:
> - Extract the main.dol from the file you downloaded above. (Do NOT rename this file, leave it AS IS)
> - Load the game .iso into Wiiscrubber
> - Find Partition 0 > main.dol
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Nov 9, 2009)

sicbud said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the new patch that was released. It's supposed to get it working just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, it works, awesome!
Now we can finally start playing the game and discussing the actual game instead of it's anti-piracy protection.


----------



## playallday (Nov 9, 2009)

Nope, didn't work in dolphin.  It was patched.

It just hangs when trying to make a save file.  Anyone got a save file that's used at least one slot?


----------



## CheatingSoi (Nov 9, 2009)

I really don't like this game too much. First off, I'm guessing its just my HD cables, but Mario is very jaggy. I wish the graphics were a bit better and the characters more smooth. Also, I really think they should have made an updated version of the title screen from the original on NES. They really should have made this entire game more of a remake because this is the first time Super Mario Bros. has been on a home console since the NES. This game just isn't as fun as the NES or DS version of the game. I don't know, I guess I was expecting more, just my opinion.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 9, 2009)

Been playing this for awhile, it's really fun. For Configurable USB Loader users, check for a new update, it should have a fix for this, it may also have something to do with the copy I downloaded, which claimed to being "patched". However, even this patched copy didn't work before I got the CUSBLoader update, which had the Mario main.dol fix dealie.

Anyways, onto the game. Honestly, I feel it's the most fun Mario 2D game I've played, or maybe I feel like this since the last one I enjoyed was World, anything after that was too easy (excluding Yoshi's Island, sine it's not really a Mario platformer, per say)

My one conplain is that the graphics are a bit ugly, but that's a personal opinion, since I think  Mario is ugly in 3D. I would've prefered if they used Sprites, or the chalk design they used in the Yoshi games.

Either way, 4 people on the screen can get a bit chaotic, in a really fun way, and although not neck-breaking hard, it does offer a bit more challenge than NSMB.


----------



## xCM Punkx (Nov 10, 2009)

So am I the only one thats completely underwhelmed after all that trouble getting it to work? Its like nintendo is holding your hand and guiding you through each level, I realize they are going for the casual market now but wtf this is way too easy.


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 10, 2009)

The fix works great! Got it working with the full channel version of Config. USB loader.


----------



## loony747 (Nov 10, 2009)

xCM Punkx said:
			
		

> So am I the only one thats completely underwhelmed after all that trouble getting it to work? Its like nintendo is holding your hand and guiding you through each level, I realize they are going for the casual market now but wtf this is way too easy.



Really? Not to be rude, but I doubt there's ever been a Mario game that has ever really screamed "difficult". On the basic level, all Mario games are pretty easy, and the only difficult bits are the extra levels you gotta go through to complete the game 100%, with the exception of NSMB, which was easy all around. NSMBW follows the same formula. I'm up to World 4, and I'm breezing through, but extra runs, coin hunts, exploration, Toad Rescue add a lot of meat into the levels. In addition, I feel this game is a must multiplayer. Me and 3 friends have been played through World 1-3, and it was nothing short of a blast, goofing around, helping each other, messing with each other. The last time I had a multiplayer this fun was the NES Chip'N'Dale. Now imagine that, but twice better.

To me, this game may become an absolute Mario classic.


----------



## Azariel_z (Nov 10, 2009)

sicbud said:
			
		

> Has anyone tried the new patch that was released. It's supposed to get it working just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




where are the news about the patch?

Edit: never mind, I got it already... but one question..will the main.dol work on the US release, or needs  a  US main.dol for that?  I am waiting for the US release, because I dont want to "get" the game twice..


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2009)

i absolutely hate using the mote for this in the later stages it's fucking frustrating as hell. wish they would have let you use the gc control.


----------



## OmerMe (Nov 10, 2009)

I got the fix, but when I start the game from the disc channel, it gives me an error, and when I try to start the game from GeckoOS, I get a black screen with green stripes.
Help..? ><
(4.1E, Wiikey)


----------



## maduin (Nov 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i absolutely hate using the mote for this in the later stages it's fucking frustrating as hell. wish they would have let you use the gc control.



use the nunchuk and see if that helps you.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2009)

you can't use the chuck


----------



## maduin (Nov 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you can't use the chuck



yes you can, try plugging it in.


----------



## maxpouliot (Nov 10, 2009)

Will this game ever work via the disk channel?


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 10, 2009)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> Will this game ever work via the disk channel?


I hope so. I can't play it at the moment.


----------



## VashTS (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess you never played the real super mario bros 2 from japan...yeah get that wiiware and see what you think is difficult

just getting to world 3 is insane, and then there is a backwards warp in that level bringing you back to 1-1 if you go down it, which i did once by mistake


----------



## VashTS (Nov 10, 2009)

I guess you never played the real super mario bros 2 from japan...yeah get that wiiware and see what you think is difficult

just getting to world 3 is insane, and then there is a backwards warp in that level bringing you back to 1-1 if you go down it, which i did once by mistake


----------



## maduin (Nov 10, 2009)

SMB2 isn't hard, it's cheap.  Seemingly designed to frustrate more than to challenge.  I mean, setting the flag one space back and putting a pit in front of the flag is just a cheap death.


----------



## Hadrian (Nov 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> you can't use the chuck


Yeah you can, I have and its so much better.  Just plug it in.

The last world was a real bitch (I swored an awful lot) and the game as a whole is harder than Japan SMB2, as someone here said that is full of cheap tricks to make it hard while this one  NSMB Wii actually mostly go past cheap tricks.

Hoping the difficulty of this game is the shape of things to come with future Nintendo games, can't remember the last game they did that was remotely challenging.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Nov 10, 2009)

how you supposed to use the chuck and hold the mote sideways to use the 1 and 2 buttons?


----------



## maduin (Nov 10, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> how you supposed to use the chuck and hold the mote sideways to use the 1 and 2 buttons?



A is to jump and B is turbo/fire/pick up, etc, duh.  You hold it like you would any other game that uses the nunchuk.  you're not very bright are you?


----------



## ddrrmm (Nov 10, 2009)

3.2E/REV14/NEOGAMMA, works fine


----------



## phoresis (Nov 10, 2009)

Huh, I have a D2pro and burned the patched version of the game, and when I put the disc in the Wii gives me a black screen with an error msg (forget the exact words).


----------



## kingofsnake (Nov 10, 2009)

phoresis said:
			
		

> Huh, I have a D2pro and burned the patched version of the game, and when I put the disc in the Wii gives me a black screen with an error msg (forget the exact words).


You may have to install the latest IOS53 with trucha worked for me.


----------



## phoresis (Nov 10, 2009)

kingofsnake said:
			
		

> phoresis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urgh, looks complicated...


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone else not able to exit levels? the options there in the pause menu but i cant highlight it? Do i have to wait until farther in the game?


----------



## bmon (Nov 11, 2009)

Works great on 4.2U original wiikey and disk with NeoGamma R8 beta. Finished all levels on world 1.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 11, 2009)

ChuckBartowski said:
			
		

> anyone else not able to exit levels? the options there in the pause menu but i cant highlight it? Do i have to wait until farther in the game?


You have to beat the level once before you can exit at the pause menu.


----------



## triassic911 (Nov 11, 2009)

maxpouliot said:
			
		

> Will this game ever work via the disk channel?


It works through the disc channel if you got a modchip.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 11, 2009)

triassic911 said:
			
		

> maxpouliot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? how did you manage that?
I always get the black screen with the error message.


----------



## lenselijer (Nov 11, 2009)

if you get black screen then you have the wrong dump, i see mario in the disc channel, but it hangs after 5 minutes because of modchip detector.

i have to launch it with gecko os + cheat code to make it work all day long


----------



## kingofsnake (Nov 11, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> triassic911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Install the trucha patched IOS53.


----------



## nando (Nov 11, 2009)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> ChuckBartowski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i just turn into a bubble


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Nov 12, 2009)

kingofsnake said:
			
		

> Raylene2K7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It works already. I had to use "Dop-IOS" to patch my IOS53.


but thanks for anwering


----------



## Jojounin (Nov 12, 2009)

Could anyone help me? I'm really lost and don't have a clue how to make it work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got this "New.Super.Mario.Bros.Wii.Pal.Fixed.Nitro" release.
I have 3.2u firmware.
I'm NOT using any usb device.
I'm getting an ERROR when I try to patch it using the IOS Patcher.
Can't even load it using WiiScrubber.


how can I make this game work? a step-by-step explanation would be great, thanks!


----------

